# The 60's were you there



## oldhippy (Apr 8, 2015)

And do you still remember


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 8, 2015)

I thought it was something else for a second


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## oldhippy (Apr 8, 2015)

Those were the days my friend, thought they would never end.


----------



## limr (Apr 8, 2015)

Just missed them  I remember thinking as a little girl that all the cool people were born in the 60s and that meant I would never be cool because I was born a year and three months too late. At first I thought it was unfair, but then I accepted it. So you see, I've always known that I'm uncool


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 8, 2015)

Remember them well. Still listen to some of the music. Fond memories indeed.


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2015)

The age of Aquarius.
On January 1, 1960 I was 8 years old.
On my b'day in September of 1970 I was 19 years old.

A lot of stuff changed in the world in between.


----------



## syaudi (Apr 8, 2015)

a little over 30 years too late but I've got lens, records, parents filled with memories, and a report showing my test score on a history test covering that period.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 8, 2015)

Nah! I was just a tadpole swimming in endless circles until I was unleashed in 1963. I was a little late to the party but then  I made up for in the late 70s. Driving around in my first car,a 1970 chevy chevelle blasting rock from the 60s and 70s with the bong center console and a car full of smoke and the Keg of beer in the trunk of the car. Whoa those where great times,I would do it all over again and again. I think I lost a good majority of my hearing from all the music blasting from the car radio not to mention all the rock concerts and I been to a lot of concerts.


----------



## JimMcClain (Apr 9, 2015)

I spent the last year of the 60s out of the country - in a little place I'd sooner forget.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 9, 2015)

I was there-ish.  I hadn't even made it through my first decade by the time the 60s ended though.
But, of my four siblings, the two oldest boys are 9 and 10 years older than I am, so they were teenagers/draft-age young men during that time.  Consequently, I tend to identify far more with the music and culture of the 60s (except for the sex and drugs part...okay, so just the rock 'n' roll maybe...  ) than with the culture of my teenage generation in the 70s.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 9, 2015)

No


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 9, 2015)

JimMcClain said:


> I spent the last year of the 60s out of the country - in a little place I'd sooner forget.



What a fantastic picture.  God bless you, and welcome home brother.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, my parents say that all they remember from the 60's is me watching cartoons.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 9, 2015)

Ah the days. Street camping in you home made camper. Being on the road. 
Campfires, night skies, the smell of good earth. Coffee brewing, no filter, just the pot over the fire, grounds and water. The bonding, the laughter.
Last but not least, the good herb.  For medicinal, wink.  Ed


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 9, 2015)

Welcome home Jim! What outfit?


----------



## JimMcClain (Apr 9, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Welcome home Jim! What outfit?


That picture was when I was in the Big Red One (1st Infantry Div.), 8/6 Artillery. I was a crypto specialist. I transferred to the Mekong Delta area and worked in various comm jobs for the 52nd Signal Bat.

Thanks Gary and @oldhippy, for the welcome home.


----------



## psychoangel94 (Apr 9, 2015)

I always thought the '60s was the year to be born in America. So jealous of all you folk that got to live through those '70s. I would have been so alive. I resonate with the counterculture of the age. I feel like the 2000's just killed the youth and their potential.


----------



## psychoangel94 (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness how embarrassing. My old email that I made when I was 8 shows up as my username haha


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 10, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> And do you still remember


In the past I've been told if you remember the sixties you wern't there.
I don't remember much of them so I guess I was. 
I was actually born about half way through, and have vauge memories of a couple of events in my preschool days.


----------



## hotpeppergyrl (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you for your service  Jim.. God bless the USA!


----------



## razaka2000 (Apr 10, 2015)

Its just so cute for the 60s.


----------



## alv (Apr 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## bogeyguy (Apr 10, 2015)

We some how managed to survive it all. Born in 1947, came to life in those sixty's.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 10, 2015)

Entered the 60ies as an immigrant kid in grade 1 and no real knowledge of the two predominant languages.  Left that decade starting in university, and beginning to understand the immensity of what was going on around.  I remember the Cuban Missle crisis, the Kennedy assassination, the Vietnam War, the election of Nixon.  I remember Montreal's Expo 67, afro hair, bell bottoms, tie-died t-shirts, the peace sign, the Beatles, the Ed Sullivan show.  I remember the excitement of the Moon landing.  I remember "Life".  I remember the first real kiss and the awkward confusion of what to do next.  I remember watching "Ben Hur" in a church basement with my Dad.  I remember seeing Slim Pickens ride his H-bomb in Dr. Strangelove.  I remember staying out all night to watch the stars.  I remember the optimism and the feeling that everything was possible.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 10, 2015)

I was 2 years old in 1960 and hard as I try can't remember much, after all I was a wee little thing, lol. I had some wonderful childhood memories of the late 60's and 70's.  Miss those years.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 10, 2015)

JimMcClain said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome home Jim! What outfit?
> ...


Phuoc Vinh?


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 10, 2015)

psychoangel94 said:


> I always thought the '60s was the year to be born in America. So jealous of all you folk that got to live through those '70s. I would have been so alive. I resonate with the counterculture of the age. I feel like the 2000's just killed the youth and their potential.


Those decades, '60's and '70's ... we were all so alive, everything seemed original, music, art, politics ... we were all so full of hope, (and crap ... and drugs), ... thinking music could change the world ... thinking we could change the world. We did end a war, we moved to legislate equality for Blacks, we recognised Women as equals and actually listened to their voice, Farm Workers were organized, we gave the Environment and Peace a chance ... and hell ... we even went to the Moon ...

"All You Need is Love" ...

I have very few images from the sixties ... they just got lost over the decades, but I have a box full from the seventies. (Most here won't know the dif.)

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6


----------



## JimMcClain (Apr 10, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Phuoc Vinh?


No, Lai Khe. That was 68-69. Then from 69-70, I was in Can Tho.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh man Can Tho ... can't get more Delta than that ... IV Corps.


----------



## JimMcClain (Apr 10, 2015)

IV Corp*s* - with an "s".


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 14, 2015)

In 1960 I was in my last teen year.  SIRIUS, 60s on 6 - often on.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> In 1960 I was in my last teen year.  SIRIUS, 60s on 6 - often on.


I have that on my main screen as well.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 16, 2015)

I was born in 64, only thing I remember was the moon landing and our family car was a 67 Ford Mustang, which is the reason I'm a big time Mustang nut!


----------

